# portable sprayer



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

Has anyone tried the graco electric portable sprayer? Did you like it?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes I liked it, and Yes the True Coat Plus is repackable after 50 gallons


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes I liked it, and Yes the True Coat Plus is repackable after 50 gallons


I want more cow bell


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes I liked it, and Yes the True Coat Plus is repackable after 50 gallons


Thought we covered this repacking issue. Its not a repackable unit according to my sources.. umm Graco but I feel its a good buy regardless.


----------

